# Squealing noise when I turn the wheel



## strategiccreative (May 7, 2008)

I have a 1997 Altima GXE. I replaced the alternator, but it made squealing noises occasionally (not often), usually when I started the car. I took it to my mechanic and he said I installed the alternator and tightened the belt properly, but the remanufactured alternator I bought had a bad bearing. 
The next day, my son was driving the car, still with the bad alternator. I thought it would be OK to drive for one day. He said it made squealing noises and he had difficulty steering the car. When I opened the hood, the belt had come partly off the alternator.
So I exchanged the alternator for another one and installed it again. This time, the car doesn't make squealing noises when I start the car, but when I turn the wheel - even slightly - in either direction, it squeals. The noise stops when I stop turning the wheel. The noise seems to be coming from the general area of the alternator.:newbie:

I would be grateful for any suggestions. TIA.

David


----------



## altimadoctor (Nov 3, 2007)

The first thing to check is the power steering pump. If the noise only happens when you turn the wheel, then it is probably the pump bearing is bad. Check the fluid level to be sure you have the correct amount of power steeing fluid. On the dipstick there are 2 levels, one is for cold temp the other is for hot temp. Be sure not to over fill the reserve, as this will put to much pressure on the system. Hope this helps..


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

strategiccreative said:


> So I exchanged the alternator for another one and installed it again. This time, the car doesn't make squealing noises when I start the car, but when I turn the wheel - even slightly - in either direction, it squeals. The noise stops when I stop turning the wheel. The noise seems to be coming from the general area of the alternator.:newbie:
> 
> I would be grateful for any suggestions. TIA.
> 
> David


Since the PS is running off the same belt as the alternator, and you have swapped out the alternator, I would suspect that the belt may not be tight enough after you reinstalled it ... or it might be contaminated with oil.

Double check the tightness of the belt. It sounds like a slipping belt to me. If the PS pump bearing was bad, it would probably make noises all the time, not just when trying to turn the wheels.


----------

